# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i just wanted to wish every one here a very MERRY CHRISTMAS

i hope you all had a great year and may next year bring you and yours health and happiness

this is the first year in many,since the boys both went into the US NAVY,that we are all home for Christmas at the same time. it actually feels like Christmas again,and we actually put up a tree.

with all the negative things life has brought us in the last couple of years,this year i feel truly blessed because our family is all together once again for the holidays.

Kris and i both thank each and every one of you for your kind thoughts and prayers over the last couple of years,it means a lot to both of us knowing that all of you care so much.

god bless each and every one of you,

from the Seelen family Tim,Kris,Derek,Wes

and our cats Fate,Kismit,Karma


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sneaky to you and your Family, enjoy, be safe, and all the best for the upcoming year!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas Tim and to your family and to all the members here on PT !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all. and have a happy safe new year


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Tim. I hope that this coming year is filled with good news and good times.

To each member of Predatortalk, please know that I and my family wish you each a Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year. Thank you for making Predatortalk what it is.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, be safe and enjoy your time with your families


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Tim!

I offer this hunter's prayer for the year end:

WE PRAY OUR SIGHTS BE STRAIGHT & OUR AIM BE TRUE,​
WE PRAY FOR NO PAIN TO THE GAME WE PURSUE,​
​
LORD WE THANK YOU FOR THIS LAND,​
WE THANK YOU FOR THE SITES FROM OUR STANDS,​
​
WE PRAY FOR SAFETY ONE AND ALL,​
WE PRAY WE MY RETURN NEXT FALL.​​
​​Again, Merry Christmas and happy new year to every member of Predator Talk!​


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. Safe travels for everyone. Enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas, many dogs-- many hunts--many friends.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Christmas Morning---------MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL------EVERYONE ENJOY YOUR FAMILY'S-- GOD BLESS ----------{don't over eat LOL }*

* SKIP & SHARON*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas from snow-less mid Michigan.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry I am late to the party but it has been busy with 2 grandson's and all the Santa stuff they got. I hope everyone's Christmas is a joyous as mine. Wish it was colder but then wouldn't be outside enjoying these moments with all the kids.( This fellar is way out of shape chasing and playing.

Merry Christmas to All

May you all have a safe and wonderful day with many more to come.

Please take a moment in your prayers to remember those less fortunate than ourselves.

To my internet family

Rodney and Family


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas to one and all. And for those of us that over indulged in the food and libations, nothing like a good rolaid or two and a knap. I know I had two knaps today and probably one tommorrow after the grandkids wear grandpa out.

Again, MERRY CHRISTMAS to all.


----------

